

Firefox 5 - Completely irrelevant and totally pointless  - Deprecated
http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/firefox-5.html

======
ricardobeat
It's just as irrelevant as Chrome 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11 and 12 were.

~~~
jigs_up
The article is all about how Mozilla shouldn't be copying Chrome, did you read
it?

------
sixtofour
Mozilla themselves downplay the version numbers as meaningless. Yet, it's
useful to be able to refer to a series of releases as all of a similar
personality. Since 5 is 4, we should still be on a 4 series, until some kind
of meaningful change to the personality has occurred.

Another step back in usability and information.

------
billswift
I also wonder if they even tested it on slow connections. Firefox 5 has hung
at least once a day (every about 5 hours of browsing time) and forced me to
stop and reload the current page to finish downloading it. That was very, very
rare on FF3.

~~~
rimmjob
happened for me since 4. i had to switch to chrome on my netbook :*(

------
blackboxxx
Good post. It had to be said.

~~~
smokestack
I thought all of this had been said months ago when the new release schedule
was announced. We all figured out what shorter time between major releases
would mean: less would be added between major releases.

I feel like anyone who becomes outraged about version numbers is as shallow as
the people Mozilla meant to appeal to in the first place. Would this post have
been written at all if Firefox 5 had been Firefox 4.1? It's just a number.

